# What do you remember from old?



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Came across the following on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IOKXOBK/?tag=cfukweb-21

Who else remembers this then?

Was brilliant.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Can't say I do : we'd already been living in France for years when it was on the English box.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Me (unfortunately)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Blakes Seven was revered for dodgy wobbly low budget sets and even dodgier acting. Has a cult following for some reason.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I used fancy Cali (sp)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Blakes Seven was revered for dodgy wobbly low budget sets and even dodgier acting. Has a cult following for *some reason*.


Some of Servalan's outfits possibly?

I (also) remember Avon's boots.... cos my mate had a pair (for his Motorbike)

Who was the whining, whinging little creep of a character?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks nearly as dodgy as red dwarf


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Looks nearly as dodgy as red dwarf


Red Dwarf was Dallas compared to Blake's 7.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Blakes 7 was awesome, used to watch it as a kid with my dad (reruns on UK Gold)

The book was really dark, much darker than the tv series.

Even the tv series was much darker than red dwarf.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Dwarf really hasnt aged well either, although they should never have started making new episodes. That ruined it for me.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Even the tv series was much darker than red dwarf.


I should hope so, Red Dwarf was a light hearted comedy where as blakes7 was a pessimistic drama taking its story line from political conflict in Africa and Israel


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

h1udd said:


> blakes7 was a pessimistic drama taking its story line from political conflict in Africa and Israel


I completely missed the finer points of this as a kid. I was just into the guns and the ships.

Even at the age of 9 I still managed to pick up on the dreadful acting. There were times when I wasn't sure which wobbled more, the sets or the performances.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I completely missed the finer points of this as a kid. I was just into the guns and the ships.


The guns were pretty awful, just point a piece of plastic at someone!

Zen and Orac though


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

aaronb said:


> The guns were pretty awful, just point a piece of plastic at someone!
> 
> Zen and Orac though


True. Wasn't their first ship made out of a glade air freshener and their guns hair straighteners?

I think I must have been easily pleased in the 70's. This was before ZX Spectrums.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Some of Servalan's outfits possibly?


I can only remember Servelan in terms of wanting her to come and give me a good seeing to...oh yes!

She was the main reason I used to watch the show.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> True. Wasn't their first ship made out of a glade air freshener and their guns hair straighteners?
> 
> I think I must have been easily pleased in the 70's. This was before ZX Spectrums.


Probably! It must have been late 90's I saw it but it still was good. Probably looks very dated now. Might reread the book if I can locate it.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I can only remember Servelan in terms of wanting her to come and give me a good seeing to...oh yes!
> 
> She was the main reason I used to watch the show.


You are a naughty boy and deserve severe punishment..... Now where will we find a suitable Dominatrix?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember as a primary school kid being scared witless by the episode of Blakes 7 where they found a ship in distress, but it had been floating in space for 700 years. They got 2 bodies and resuscitated them - looked like they were covered in grey cement - and then the med guys got bubbles on their hands, forgot how to read, and then everyone got space plague. One guy sacrificed everyone by locking himself in the control room. Closing scenes were him struggling to understand the display, then he looked at his hands. ..

Must have made an impression if I can remember the entire episode from 40 years ago! I was too young to fancy the actresses in tight space wear. At age 7 ships and guns are where it's at.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> I used fancy Cali (sp)


Me too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No heres a thing.....one of my Kids was watching the first Harry potter film today and it was the broomstick scene where they are learning to fly....I kid you not, this was verbatim what was said, by the teacher.

"I want you to mount it, and grip it tight, you don't want to be sliding off the end"....I immediately thought of Servalan again.









I attach the evidence, quote starts at 53s in......I really think the scriptwriters were having a laugh with this one!


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Came across the following on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IOKXOBK/?tag=cfukweb-21
> 
> Who else remembers this then?Was brilliant.


Aaaaaah Blake's7 , even had the ship as a Toy. Did have the all the series on my Old Pc's HDD, must dig that out and transfer them to my current rig including the B5 complete series/films. But B7 was up there with Monkey Magic, Terrahawks,Jayce and the wheeled warriors,Ulysses 31 etc. Oh the memories


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! Monkey! And the flying cloud, pigsy, the Phil Oakey lookalike with the skulls and the boy priest (I was convinced he was a girl LOL!) That brings back memories!


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Ah! Monkey! And the flying cloud, pigsy, the Phil Oakey lookalike with the skulls and the boy priest (I was convinced he was a girl LOL!) That brings back memories!


I'am sure he was a she, yup it was played by a female actor even though Tripitaka was a boy character. Even though she died very young at the age of 27 from acute leukaemia.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought the dude with the skulls (Sandy)was more like Neil from the Young Ones.

Boy priest was a woman.

I actually thought about the titles of Monkey today, with the rolling rock/egg filmed backwards "......The nature of monkey was irrepressible"


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes! Neil from the young ones LOL! That's a good description. Apart from the skulls he was a bit boring IIRC, I certainly couldn't remember his name. 'Sandy', seems slightly unlikely/misapplied.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I used to play cricket with a guy called Titch who was married to one of the actresses from Blake's 7.

She was also "the wife" in the R Whites secret lemonade drinker ad.

Moved to some island off the Dingle peninsula if memory serves me, which was a shame as he was a handy bat.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Yes! Neil from the young ones LOL! That's a good description. Apart from the skulls he was a bit boring IIRC, I certainly couldn't remember his name. 'Sandy', seems slightly unlikely/misapplied.


Yep! Sandy was the crap one. The one you wouldn't want to get lumbered with if you were playing Monkey as a kid. You'd more than likely end up with 2 monkeys, 3 pigsies and whatever the horse was called than anyone wanting to be Sandy (Fish Face).

I think the series even invented the horse character because Sandy was so crap.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> I used to play cricket with a guy called Titch who was married to one of the actresses from Blake's 7.
> 
> She was also "the wife" in the R Whites secret lemonade drinker ad.
> 
> Moved to some island off the Dingle peninsula if memory serves me, which was a shame as he was a handy bat.


Too much information Nick - far too much.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

It bothers me to think that I was an avid watcher of Blakes 7 ..... in my twenties.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Nobody mentioned barbarella yet?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The six million dollar man.

Everyone used to watch it and the re enact the scenes the next day in the school playground. Doing the slow mo,,, great memories









Bet it wouldnt hold up well if I watched an old episode now though.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Alternate Saturdays on telly (BBC only, b/w, 405 lines) - Whirlegig with Humphrey Lestoq, and Saturday Special with Peter Butterworth (and Mexican Pete the Bad Bandit, with Steve Race 'playing his old joanna'). I was about 7 at the time, so that's 65 years ago (1950-odd). I recall we first had a telly, a 12" floor-standing Baird - which was a huge screen for its time - in 1949. We also had a 'fridge and a 'phone in the same year... my dad must have had a bonus or something! I still live in the same house (large Victorian detached) and have kept the same 'phone number although it's had a couple of digits prefixed since then.

Ah, happy days!

Anyone else remember these children's progs?

Tony.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Yes! Neil from the young ones LOL! That's a good description. Apart from the skulls he was a bit boring IIRC, I certainly couldn't remember his name. 'Sandy', seems slightly unlikely/misapplied.


I loved the episode where Neil (Nigel Planer) talked about a 'polterghoost'. Chuckled for ages at that!

Tony.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

martinierius said:


> Nobody metioned barbarella yet?


as a young lad with raging hormones it was............

the 'original' Mrs Emma Peel in the 'Avengers'


----------

